# Stump grinder teeth



## Sharp101 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a 630A vermeer stump grinder and it needs new teeth. Any recomendations from any one? Green teeth, Yellow jacket?:help:


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 27, 2009)

i have a 630 b change the cutter put pro teeth the the best tom trees


----------



## Sharp101 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cost*

Would would it cost to change it over?


----------



## woodchux (Mar 27, 2009)

We have a 630a and just recently bought a new cutter wheel, bearings, and the bolts, pockets, and teeth to switch to the yellow jacket setup. Total was around $1k .$400 for the cutter wheel, $200 for bearings ,and the rest on pockets and a few extra teeth.


----------



## Steve-Maine (Mar 28, 2009)

I boughta 630B with round teeth, I beleive green teeth. was going to switch to Vermeer Pro but like the round teeth better. Just finished a job with over 100 sumps, hit quite a few rocks and broke only one tooth. Good Luck


----------



## Sharp101 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Green teeth*

Thanks for that info. I have very sandy soil here in Delaware and I actually live in a place called Sandtown. I will probably go with the greenteeth. Understand they work well in sandy soil.


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (Mar 28, 2009)

Rayco super teeth


----------



## billygsims (Mar 30, 2009)

*newbie ???*

I just bought my grinder....It has the Yellow Jacket system on it...How do I tell when they are dull??? I've never seen them in new condition so i dont know if they are worn out now or not....Looks like a fairly flat oval to me !!!! I have no clue....I just wanna eat some stumps !!!!


----------



## woodchux (Mar 30, 2009)

billygsims said:


> I just bought my grinder....It has the Yellow Jacket system on it...How do I tell when they are dull??? I've never seen them in new condition so i dont know if they are worn out now or not....Looks like a fairly flat oval to me !!!! I have no clue....I just wanna eat some stumps !!!!



Brand new yellowjacket....


----------



## TDunk (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a 630B with a wheel off of a 630A (i think) and just put green teeth on it. Works great. My cutting times have decreased alot.


----------



## woodchux (Mar 31, 2009)

TDunk said:


> I have a 630B with a wheel off of a 630A (i think) and just put green teeth on it. Works great. My cutting times have decreased alot.



The 630a cutter wheel is 16" and the 630b is 18"...


----------



## TDunk (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll have to measure it. When i went to order the green teeth set-up from baileys, none of the 630B kits would fit my wheel. Mine is 1/2" wide with 9 pockets, and the 630B's were 1" wide and i think 4 or 6 pockets.


----------



## woodchux (Mar 31, 2009)

TDunk said:


> I'll have to measure it. When i went to order the green teeth set-up from baileys, none of the 630B kits would fit my wheel. Mine is 1/2" wide with 9 pockets, and the 630B's were 1" wide and i think 4 or 6 pockets.



I had a 1/2" X 18" 630B wheel with 9 pockets...


----------



## billygsims (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Woodchuck!!! That helps !!!! Time to buy a greenwheel I guess...Mine are rounded on the edges...


----------



## woodchux (Mar 31, 2009)

Arborist site member ' Treemann ' says he can retip them for around half the cost of new. http://www.stumpgrinderteeth.com/


----------



## billygsims (Apr 3, 2009)

I talked to him. He hasnt got the set up for the yellowjackets yet but he is working on it. Nice fella.


----------



## kevin callahan (Apr 4, 2009)

i like the pro teeth myself, i have learned how to sharpen these myself, and have had good results using a green wheel on a bench grinder. One way to tell if they are dull or just not cutting right is to just pay attention to your machine, it will usually have a bad vibration, when teeth are dull or chipped. The pro teeth are also easy to install unlike some of the others on the market.


----------



## woodchux (Apr 8, 2009)

billygsims said:


> I talked to him. He hasnt got the set up for the yellowjackets yet but he is working on it. Nice fella.



When did you talk with him? He told me he could retip the yellowjackets about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## fishercat (Apr 10, 2009)

*two options that i can see.*

Sandvik wheel or greenteeth.


----------

